# any1 ever try salvia?



## Guest (Dec 11, 2007)

i've read and hear some gnarly trips on that stuff. its legal too.....hope it'll stay that way cus i wanna try some without having the fear of getting megaburned. any1 got any interesting stories about it that they would like to share?

friend of mine turned into a crab at a club and started dancing. hahahaha


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

My brother got up and ran out of the room real quick. He came back in a minute or two with new clothes on. He said he just felt like he had to change his clothes. 
Salvia is gnarly. You go from sober to tripping balls, HARD, in about 30 seconds. Then back to sober in a few minutes. Can't believe it's legal. People don't believe you when you try to tell them what happens.
Good luck with that stuff. Don't do it in public.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

it's meant to be used with a specific purpose...not just to trip. 

as you should do with anything you do, have some respect for it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

There's a purpose for that stuff?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

traditionally it's used by "medicine men" for spirit journeys & such. it's a sage & grows in the southwest & mexico. the stuff you find on the market is actually clones, as it very rarely produces seeds. it's a highly spiritual plant & as with any hallucinogen, it should be respected. that's why people freak out on the stuff...cuz they don't realize what they're getting themselves into. 

you wanna trip? stick to LSD. you've gotta crawl before you can fly.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

I've smoked the extract X30 i believe it was, thats the way too go,its definatly a crazy trip, it just doesnt last very long. If you can get some of the extract from your local head shop and put it in a bowl with your favorite sticky it will be fun.


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> you wanna trip? stick to LSD. you've gotta crawl before you can fly.


i got ahold of some good stuff, but for a while it was really shitty acid so i was just sticking to boomers, at least i know 100% whats in those!


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

yea i hear you NRG. gotta learn to crawl before you can fly. but still it being legalized is defnitely tempting compared to lsd. i've done my share of bud so im not totally inexperienced. i've heard the whole deal on it being used for seeing purposes by medicine men in south america. Salvia Majorum, i think thats the spelling or something, but it stands for seer's sage or something...so yea it's used in spiritual stuff. 

full story of my friends trip is that he turned into a crab and he was sittin in my friends hottub when his backyard turned into a european rave/club and his mini cooper, its red, turned into sebastian, the crab from little mermaid, and started to dance around on the floor. my friend said he jumped on the dance floor and did his little crab grind on some chicks then kinda found himself back in the hottub thinking that a couple of hours had passed and he had moved all over the place when in reality it was about 5 minutes and he had just sat there with this shit eating grin on his face lol


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

once my college room mate smoked, got up, told us about how hot he was (temp, not looks) and took off all of his clothes. haha! it was great.

the last time i smoked i about dropped the bong (luckily my roommate caught it mid air) and i was in outter fucking space.

its a serious experience and its not for everyone. i would not suggest starting with salvia if you never tripped before. also if you insist on trying it remember it might take a while to "break through". do some reading on erowid or something first.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

could we change this thread's title?

i keep reading saliva


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

Salvia...oh those were the days in college! Interesting drug although I didn't have anywhere the level of experiences I've heard about, mine was a much more mellow trip compared to some. Now DMT, can anyone say trip induced coma??? That shit was fucking sick and I swear I vowed to change my life after that experience


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

haha, yeah, deemsters are a mind fuck too.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

It was just so intense, I've never experienced anything like that. I've taken a crack at just about everything you can generally get your hands on and that was just mind blowing in both a good and bad way. My friends told me that it would be intense but I just wasn't prepared to be on a journey inside my own mind


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2007)

lisevolution said:


> I just wasn't prepared to be on a journey inside my own mind


exactly. many people aren't. that's the funny thing about hallucinogens...they show you things you're not always ready to see. they open doors that you might not be ready to open.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> exactly. many people aren't. that's the funny thing about hallucinogens...they show you things you're not always ready to see. they open doors that you might not be ready to open.


exactly. thats why i said if you never tripped before dont start with salvia.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> exactly. many people aren't. that's the funny thing about hallucinogens...they show you things you're not always ready to see. they open doors that you might not be ready to open.


werd... I got it under control but I've taken shit loads of acid and mushrooms in my time as well as mesc, molly, x, etc and on those when you start to bug out you just have to remind yourself you're on drugs. DMT doesn't give you that opportunity because you are literally in a body coma and traveling within your own thoughts. 

I don't fuck with any of the hallucinogens anymore because I have too much shit going on in my head at all times now I'm seriously afraid of opening up those doors again!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Hahahahaha, get shrooms. If you do Salvia have a good assortment of confident people on hand in case ANYONE needs help......good luck haha.


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> Hahahahaha, get shrooms. If you do Salvia have a good assortment of confident people on hand in case ANYONE needs help......good luck haha.


a sitter is usually good with shrooms too.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

damn im seriously getting turned off of this right now  lol i had it all planned out but now im seriously having doubts  cus i havnt touched any of the other stuff cus i dont wanna get that deep into the whole thaaang but i still wanna enjoy what i can. but i know some serious sitters who've done some crazy stuff so idk i might be safe but then again i might not


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

all i'm saying is be pure with your intentions. if your intention is to trip & get fucked up...maybe eat some L or boomers. salvia is the next after school special, but impo it should really be left alone out of respect, or used with the proper intentions. that's not to say you'll freak out. i party like a rockstar & don't freak out, but i also hold a sense of respect & knowledge with the things i do.

also, the amount & way you use it will effect how deep the high gets. many people don't even get all that affected the first time. it's not the type you get a tolerance on, quite the opposite really...the more (often) you use the easier it is to break through.

but yeah, it's not your father's weed.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

yea i get what your saying. thats kinda trippy though isnt it the fact that its legal totally makes it look like a nicer thing than most others


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2007)

i'd trust myself before i trusted the law.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

colortv said:


> damn im seriously getting turned off of this right now  lol i had it all planned out but now im seriously having doubts  cus i havnt touched any of the other stuff cus i dont wanna get that deep into the whole thaaang but i still wanna enjoy what i can. but i know some serious sitters who've done some crazy stuff so idk i might be safe but then again i might not


Well coming from a pretty experienced tripper, Salvia can throw you into a nasty mindfuck. I'm not trying to steer you away from it but difinitely be prepared. It's not the type of thing you do on a whim.

And yes, just because it is legal, doesn't mean it is safe or that you won't get your ass thrown in the pokey when a cop finds you on it. It's still public intoxication lol. Just be careful as with any intoxicant.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

well salvia's intended use is as incense right?> but im pretty sure almost everyone knows what we REALLY do with it. personally i think if your stupid enough to go out in public while tripping on salvia you deserved to get busted cus thats just stupid. thats asking to get into some form of trouble cus your soooooo gone that you have no idea what's happening around you.

on a side note any1 have some crazy stoner music? that 311 song amber is amazing, cottonmouth kings is good, and pink floyd are my all time fav's right now


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> i'd trust myself before i trusted the law.


for future reference to anyone that reads this thread: id listen to this guy he's smart and he knows his stuff


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

colortv said:


> well salvia's intended use is as incense right?> but im pretty sure almost everyone knows what we REALLY do with it. personally i think if your stupid enough to go out in public while tripping on salvia you deserved to get busted cus thats just stupid. thats asking to get into some form of trouble cus your soooooo gone that you have no idea what's happening around you.
> 
> on a side note any1 have some crazy stoner music? that 311 song amber is amazing, cottonmouth kings is good, and pink floyd are my all time fav's right now


Kan'nal(an AMAZING psychadelic rock band from Boulder, they put on the most amazing show i've ever seen) Zilla, Sound Tribe sector 9, Particle, String cheese incident, WideSpread Panic.

I HIGHLY suggest checking out Kan'Nal, they are amazing.
MySpace.com - Kan'Nal - Denver, Colorado - Rock / Psychedelic / Trance - www.myspace.com/kannal


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

^^ hippie. jk 

definitely all good bands with some very sick jams. i'd only add the grateful dead to that


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

colortv said:


> well salvia's intended use is as incense right?


umm, i don't believe so. it's intended use is to be used as a healing plant...or rather, it's intended use by man.



colortv said:


> for future reference to anyone that reads this thread: id listen to this guy he's smart and he knows his stuff


i'm a girl, but thanks for the props. and there's still a lot in this (and the next) life i need to learn.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

i tried salvia a few times back when i was into drugs n' stuff. i never really tripped off of it, not like on tabs or boomers... i just felt heavy and it was like something was pressing against the back of my neck. maybe i didn't do it right?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

colortv said:


> on a side note any1 have some crazy stoner music? that 311 song amber is amazing, cottonmouth kings is good, and pink floyd are my all time fav's right now


jam band stuff is great stoned but i can get into the groove of almost anything when i'm high. oar was always a good one for me.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

xenster said:


> i tried salvia a few times back when i was into drugs n' stuff. i never really tripped off of it, not like on tabs or boomers... i just felt heavy and it was like something was pressing against the back of my neck. maybe i didn't do it right?


possibly, but the high sounds about right. you just didn't full out trip. there's a backwards tolerance to salvia...the more often you do it the more likely you are to have a deeper trip. often first time tokers don't have much of a high.


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

and of course, this is all just stuff i've read on the internet...


----------



## Guest (Dec 14, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> and of course, this is all just stuff i've read on the internet...


of course. drugs are bad, mmkay?


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

so i tried 10x salvia the other night and....sad to say it was a disappointment. i didn't have nearly a good time as my friend did. he saw portals in the playground and was attempting to get us to pull him through a speaker....lololol. but he was tripping hard. i on the other hand was just like dizzy as hell and felt like we were on a hcore slope. didnt really see anything so it wasn't that great. after that i just felt high, like bud high, and went to taco bell and got me a grilled stuft burrito. my sitter told me that 40x was the way to go if i wanted to feel it.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2007)

colortv said:


> for future reference to anyone that reads this thread: id listen to this guy he's smart and he knows his stuff


fuck...adsfasdljf;lkasdjf; mb bro, can guys call chicks bro?


----------



## T.J. (Aug 28, 2007)

colortv said:


> so i tried 10x salvia the other night and....sad to say it was a disappointment. i didn't have nearly a good time as my friend did. he saw portals in the playground and was attempting to get us to pull him through a speaker....lololol. but he was tripping hard. i on the other hand was just like dizzy as hell and felt like we were on a hcore slope. didnt really see anything so it wasn't that great. after that i just felt high, like bud high, and went to taco bell and got me a grilled stuft burrito. my sitter told me that 40x was the way to go if i wanted to feel it.


you obviously didnt "break through". the effects are different for everyone. some people trip the first time, other have to do it a few times in a row to break through.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

colortv said:


> so i tried 10x salvia the other night and....sad to say it was a disappointment. i didn't have nearly a good time as my friend did.


. . .



N~R~G said:


> often first time tokers don't have much of a high.


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

colortv said:


> fuck...adsfasdljf;lkasdjf; mb bro, can guys call chicks bro?


but you didn't call me a bro, you said "this guy". i'm not :thumbsup: this guy :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> but you didn't call me a bro, you said "this guy". i'm not :thumbsup: this guy :thumbsup:



lol this is true. yea 10x was a downer. i might try 40x but that shit will be expensive as shit. i think salvia and bud will be the farthest i go drug wise. there's some crazy shit out there but i gotta draw the line somewhere you know?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

colortv said:


> fuck...adsfasdljf;lkasdjf; mb bro, can guys call chicks bro?


i believe the word is bra, bro . i have a messed up thought, they should name a drug aids in a can. if parents found out they would be more worried than normal  YOU SHOULD DO METH LOL!!!. YOU CAN DOOOO IT!! lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

hahahha YEA METH!!! THEN ILL DO SOME MOLLY!!! AND THEN SOME BLACK TAR WOOOO lol. mabe some ether and mescoline would be nice cus you know variety makes it better :] lol jk though. thx for the advice soop ill call chicks bra from now on hahahhaha


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

my friend was saying you have to use a blow torch because salvia needs to be heated up more than your average plant. maybe that's why the initial effects aren't as great?


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2007)

yeah uhm... salvia? its a 15 min high and thats it... it blows...


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

This is what you really need to learn how to do.....


















That IS a full size Bic lighter from what the article said lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

anyone notice the timetotalk.org for "The Partnership for a Drug-Free America" banner that adverts on this site?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

well, i guess it's time we had that talk...


drugs are bad, m'kay.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

and those gold caps look niiice!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2007)

mushies are really easy,

i still have two different strains but now i have kids so those will have to wait a couple of years.


----------



## rgrwilco (Oct 15, 2007)

zumiezrep24 said:


> yeah uhm... salvia? its a 15 min high and thats it... it blows...


the lower potent stuff is just a high. the higher potency salvia is absolutely nuts. crazier than any acid trip. i traveled into my cell phone.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

N~R~G said:


> well, i guess it's time we had that talk...
> 
> 
> drugs are bad, m'kay.












And on another note, yes drugs are bad mmmmmk. If they are in fact DRUGS
YouTube - Meth - First Love


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> This is what you really need to learn how to do.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



whoo hoo! i acutally wanna grow some but i have no idea where to get spores.

i hear they grow naturally in horse barns.. and guess what we have? a horse barn. i'll keep an eye out this summer (and of course ill be sure they are the proper type of mushroom)


to the above, meth is bad, very bad...


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

palidon11 said:


> whoo hoo! i acutally wanna grow some but i have no idea where to get spores.
> 
> i hear they grow naturally in horse barns.. and guess what we have? a horse barn. i'll keep an eye out this summer (and of course ill be sure they are the proper type of mushroom)
> 
> ...



Go check out Mycotopia 

You will learn everything you need to know, and you may want more than just a horse barn....


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2007)

Mr. Right said:


> This is what you really need to learn how to do.....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i spy with my little eye a bottle of patron silver. lolol mmmm that stuff is goooooood

mr. right i listened to that song and i saw the pictures and that makes me think EVEN MORE that meth is one of THE scariest drugs i know


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Meth drug me through the gates of hell....but I've been back for about a year and YES! it's good. I must say I give a TON of credit to snowboarding when it comes to that as well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2007)

props for staying off that crap..


----------



## Guest (Dec 25, 2007)

yea congratulations for staying off mr.right and damn the bastard spawn for creating methanphetamine, i think thats how you spell it. its awful. stay clean!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Well the first two months are hard, but after you start getting your weight, soul, dignity, and mind back, it's really easy to stay clean :laugh: If only I could get my money back too


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2007)

you coldnt pay me enough money to ever do meth. fuck that. i like to sleep


----------



## ninjashoes (Jan 2, 2008)

I felt like I went into this weird universe where everything was flat and noodely and I could walk accross the country with one step.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

hmm for a psychedelic n00b should i do salvia or acid? i'd probably do shrooms but i cannot get ahold of it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

welllll to tell you the truth i watched a chick friend of mine trip on acid yesterday...shit was crazy  she demanded that i call her zeus...lol. also depends on how long you want the trip to last. acid lasts for like mabe hour to an hour and a half whereas salv lasts 10-15 minutes. salvia is legal, but a bit more expensive i think than acid.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

acid lasts a lot longer than an hour. try anywhere from 4-12 hours, depending on how good it is. most people can't get a hold of the really good stuff, so the usual street value is still going to brighten your world for much of the day or night. 

i'd suggest you try acid first, preferably in a comfortable environment with friends & someone who has done it before.


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

Oh shit the friend said she was done tripping after like an hour.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

colortv said:


> Oh shit the friend said she was done tripping after like an hour.


Than either she was lying or Acid is no longer worth doing. Standard acid trip even on super low grade is like 3-5hours with a peak of about 1-2 hours.

Meth is bad, ever know a Heroine addict? I lost 2 friends to that shit in the course of 9months. The worst drug ever created, though Meth and Crack come very, very close


----------



## Guest (Jan 3, 2008)

lol... i wish acid lasted for an hour or two... after the first 8 i just wanted it to end so i could pass out.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2008)

lol she might've been saying that so i could go to sleep. but from what your saying, the peak and all, thats probably what she was talkin about


----------



## Guest (Jan 12, 2008)

Yeah salvia only lasts up to about 20 minutes and thats it.. althougth there can be some nasty comedowns... being fucked for after an hour seems sorta werid to me... was it cuz with somethin else?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Dood I had no idea how many druggies there were on here. Wack :thumbsdown:


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

wouldnt really call us druggies just...umm...experiencing all that life has to offer, including the darker sides.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

To each his own brosef. I just don't care for the snowboarding stoner/druggy rep. I definately don't feel drug discussion belongs on the snowboard forums but that is up to the mods I suppose.


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

yea true that papawood. i know for a fact that not all snowboarders are stoners/druggies and let all those people think we are cus I KNOW the truth. idc what they think cus their just ignorant, whats that word that starts with a c that means they judge people but know nothing about them. besides i myself am sobering up cus soccer season is in sess and im gonna start teaching tae kwon do ^_^

oh and i think miss NRG said it best


N~R~G said:


> i'd trust myself before i trusted the law.


always stay safe and know your limitations


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

I hear ya man. I guess im just a little sensative to the issue being a pilot and aviation student from a small town. The aviation community has an obviously strict attitude towards the issue and people's view of snowboarders has had an effect on me in the past. So, although I am a firm believer in unrestricted personal freedom; I would prefer that people not advertise their "practices" in places that reflect on the snowboarding community.

Hence, I tend to get a little irritated when I see people sharing information about drugs and exchanging stories over a snowboard forum. :I


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

^lol, drugs and aviation shouldn't be put together in the same sentence..


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2008)

Which is why snowboarding = people thinking about druggies (bad rep).

I say im going snowboarding = people associating me with druggies.

Capesh?


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

That's funny my pilot equation usually works more like this 

Pilot = Closet alcoholic

and no this isn't just stereotypical rhetoric though there is a bit of humor there. My brother is a captain for UPS and was a captain for Delta before making the move. He was worse with drugs than I was in H.S. and then when he became a Pilot moved more towards alcohol, like the rest of his pilot friends.

I know what your saying about the druggie tag but their ignorance should have nothing to do with our choices.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

lisevolution said:


> their ignorance should have nothing to do with our choices.



qft man qft let em think what they want idc i know the truth


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2008)

lisevolution said:


> That's funny my pilot equation usually works more like this
> 
> Pilot = Closet alcoholic
> 
> ...



HAHA we have definately been known to have a good time . If your brother flies for UPS, he must be one hell of a pilot. UPS and Fedex are some of the toughest and highest paying jobs to get in aviation.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

Hey Papawood has any of your teachers ever mentioned if the stories about people who have done acid even once in the past are nota llowed to become pilots?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

there's no way to test for past LSD use. LSD stays in your system only for 2-3 days & is NOT stored in your spinal fluid (just to clear up that misconception). there are tests for LSD, but they are expensive & usually not used...but again, it can only be tested for use within the past couple days.

and your chances of crashing the plane on your own are much greater than that of you having a "flashback" while flying the plane, if that is the concern in question.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2008)

PapaWood said:


> HAHA we have definately been known to have a good time


so one chemically influenced good time is better than another chemically influenced good time? 

i would say snowboarders are far more alcoholic than "druggy". 
oh wait, alcohol IS a drug...i forgot.

i say we stop trying to control people & let them make their own decisions...and if that means they come onto an online forum & ask questions to people they can relate to, so be it. i'd rather someone ask questions & get answers than do something blindly out of ignorance. and it's not like the entire forum is full of drug-related topics. 

maybe the next time someone suggests that you are a druggie because you snowboard you should invite them out riding with you. then they could see for themselves.


----------



## lisevolution (Sep 20, 2007)

PapaWood said:


> HAHA we have definately been known to have a good time . If your brother flies for UPS, he must be one hell of a pilot. UPS and Fedex are some of the toughest and highest paying jobs to get in aviation.


It was definitely a career move for him...he started out after college working for FineAir out of MIA, then got scared because of the huge crash they had due to load shift in like '99. He was the last person on the ground to talk to that pilot and crew as he was just coming back from his trip. Really messed him up for a bit. From there he went to Delta. He got the shot at UPS because one of his old buddies from FineAir ended up at UPS as a captain and happened to dead head on one of his delta flights so they just caught up during and after that flight and he used that along with his former chief pilot for American reference and his skills to land the job. He's young for them too, he's only 35. Not too common for UPS to hire at that age but he had prior industry experience and great references so it worked out for him. He took a significant pay cut to go there but in the long run it will definitely be the better move


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2008)

fosho. best to be well-informed about what your gonna be doing, the whole better safe than sorry deal right there, then just saying WHY NOT ILL SMOKE SOME METH SURE. not that i would...meth is baaaaad m'kay


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2008)

It's legal because the trip is over so ridiculously fast. I've used it once mixed with weed and it's definitely an interesting experience. I got sort of a half-trip thing. I need to try shrooms to get the full effect of tripping...


----------



## ninjashoes (Jan 2, 2008)

I tried it once and hated it, it was wayyyy too weird


----------



## Guest (Feb 27, 2008)

haha i had the 40x extract, smoked a huge bowl of it, ghosted it, i was on a wild ride for like 2-3 min then came back down and said wtf just happened. Lol i think i did too much because everything went black i thought i was in the willy wonka movie, my friend said i was talking all slow mo like the movies and i tried to walk but just fell and started crawling like an animal making funny noises. haha


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I think that since this thread has somehow stayed alive this long and a lot of people are still saying Salvia is weak, a little education might be in order. Here is some good reading. Scroll down and there are several articles to choose from, and there are many more on this website, I just don't feel like doing much research right now.

totse.com | Psychedelics

And for you guys that are smoking it :laugh: Here you go
totse.com | Extracting Salvinorin A & Using It.


----------



## NYCboarder (Jan 26, 2008)

so where do i get this stuff?


----------



## Guest (Feb 29, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> I think that since this thread has somehow stayed alive this long and a lot of people are still saying Salvia is weak, a little education might be in order. Here is some good reading. Scroll down and there are several articles to choose from, and there are many more on this website, I just don't feel like doing much research right now.
> 
> totse.com | Psychedelics
> 
> ...


yea im surprised this thread has stayed alive for so long. really its pretty crazy. started off as a n inquiry into the matter. 



NYCboarder said:


> so where do i get this stuff?


your local head shop


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I would reccomend this place for Salvia and many other needs. They also provide great cacti for extracting mesc  : Bouncing Bear Botanicals . They will definitely take more care to assure you get the upmost in quality


----------



## Guest (Mar 3, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> They also provide great cacti for extracting mesc


wait so what do these cactus do? when i read what you said the first thing that came into mind was cactus that're used to extract mescaline...?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

colortv said:


> wait so what do these cactus do? when i read what you said the first thing that came into mind was cactus that're used to extract mescaline...?


You've got it, they make you trip long and hard if done correctly, however I suggest doing your research before attempting such a feat. San Pedro, Peruvian Torch and a number of other cacti all have the active ingredients to extract pure mescaline, from there it is all in the professors hands


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

wait so it extracts mescaline from your system? or it IS mescaline>?


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2008)

salvia can skrew u up pritty bad man...my freind after doing salvia was closterfobic for some reason and he said it was wierd as hell


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

colortv said:


> wait so it extracts mescaline from your system? or it IS mescaline>?


You extract mescaline from the cactus and put it in your system if that answers your question :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Mar 14, 2008)

OOOOOH! lol i get it now.
so anyone heard of that drink called detox? it guarantee's a passed urine test no matter what drugs you take...i've heard it works.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

colortv said:


> OOOOOH! lol i get it now.
> so anyone heard of that drink called detox? it guarantee's a passed urine test no matter what drugs you take...i've heard it works.


I prefer natural clean myself. It comes in little alka-seltzer like tabs that you dissolve in water. That's the only one I can tell you works for sure. Also detoxifiers like that don't work for ANY drug so be careful. Most of them only work for weed because they mask your fat cells which is where weed is carried. On top of that they don't actually test your system for THC but they check metabolite levels, creatine levels, and acidity levels. Most other drugs like meth, coke, and heroine are only in your system for about 4 days anyway even with heavy useage. They won't catch you doing acid shrooms or mesc unless they do a specific drug test. The average drug test checks for opiates, coke, meth and weed. If you need to pass a mouth swab test go to the grocery store and get a product called "certo." It is for making gelatins etc and can be found in the canning area. Mix one packet (thick thick syrup) with a LARGE glass of orange juice or something similar and drink it about 2 hours before your test (between 2 and 3 hours). It makes it so all your mouth produces is saliva with glucose in it and it completely masks all your fat cells so marijuana is untraceable.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

watch out..those are not party drugs like "E".
Mescaline can open channels of your perception you're not ready for.
The fact that that substance was and is used for sciamanic rituals should speak by itself.

Have a sitter near you for emergencies.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Agreed, as with any "real" hallucinogen, be good kids lol.


----------



## Guest (Mar 19, 2008)

I've done it a handful of times and will probably never do it again. Ordered an 1/8 of 10x and got a double shipment and ended up with a 1/4 of it and gave most of it away.

First time laughed so hard my eyes started to tear up and i thought they were filling up like buckets so i started pushing up on my cheeks to try and empty them.

Another time thought my lips were zipped shut. I called a friend and was trying to yell but couldnt open my mouth. Called back a few minutes later to explain what happened.

Also once thought the room was flipping over so i slid off the couch and tried holding on to the carpet.

It comes on pretty hard, luckily only lasts about 5-10 minutes because i wouldnt have been able to handle much more. You really have no idea whats going on then all the sudden you're back to normal again. 

If you want to try it i suggest you hurry while its still legal Ban for 'next marijuana'? - Crime & courts - MSNBC.com


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2008)

man i should buy like a rediculous amount before it goes illegal...
OH! i was wondering do you think you could od off sally-d? *thats what the article called it hahahaha* if its like bud then i would think not


----------



## Guest (Mar 28, 2008)

salvia from my experience was intense but short. i felt like i was flying and could not speak as well. if u do smoke extract hit it out of a piece and before that smoke some buds to enjoy salvia more


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2008)

now that we've hit 100 posts im going to take this time to declare this become a sticky! gogogogogo


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2008)

yea its been a while since i've posted. SUP GANGSTAS
so i rolled for my first time yesterday...popped two blue ladies...was one of the most memorable nights of my life...really enjoyed it, btw blue lady is a type of e


----------



## madsteezy (Jul 7, 2008)

Ive done the x40 extract before in the back of my friends car and didnt find it to be all that intense. Although i did do acid/shrooms/mescaline before i ever tried salvia. Out of all of them i would say that mescaline was hands down the most enjoyable experience out of all the hallucinogens ive done.


----------



## Guest (Sep 22, 2008)

Slavia is amazing, but it can be way too intense if you dont know what the hell your about to smoke. first time i hit it i freaked,(the room turned into silouettes of people and i felt like the couch i was on was floating above them all and i couldnt get off or i would fall) but once you know what to expect its a righteous time, kind of turns reality into a pixelated video game.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

damn it 

i still read 'saliva' when i see this thread.

need an eye exam?


----------



## nzboardlife (Mar 25, 2008)

colortv said:


> yea its been a while since i've posted. SUP GANGSTAS
> so i rolled for my first time yesterday...popped two blue ladies...was one of the most memorable nights of my life...really enjoyed it, btw blue lady is a type of e


You rolled for the first time and took 2??? what type of crap crack cut pills are those... 
some one who is not me has taken pills for 2 years now and does'nt even take more than 2, you need to find some real stuff, not crack pills.


----------



## Guest (Sep 23, 2008)

its Hookah'ish Weed


----------



## Petey011 (Aug 21, 2008)

I really like Salvia because it's something you can do if you're bored but you have obligations later. Like, you're out of this world for 10-20 minutes (assuming you smoke it properly), and might have a head fuck for another hour or so, but you can function. Don't get me wrong, I love smoking buddha, but you're looking at a good 3 hours at least before you can (or at least I can) function properly. E and coke are nice for late night partying type of thing but that's another thing you kind of have to commit to. Opiates/Downers are always good, you'll feel good but none of them do you get as strong a hallucinogenic experience as you do with salvia. Addy's and stackers I really only use if I'm doing homework or going to the gym... The only thing that has been more of a concrete hallucination for me has been acid... but that's not something I ever want to do with any regularity. Of course there's a time and place for every thing... but salvia's definitely carved a niche in my mind.


----------



## Guest (Sep 24, 2008)

i got stuck in a parallel universe, i talked to the "all knowing" but it called itself the "all" it was everything. it told me the secret to life, but it is forever uncomprehencable to anyone except me because it wasnt even explained to me in words nor pictures nor feelings, but rather by some super sense i gained while being on this drug. i lived infinatly as everythnig possible. i was convinced i was stuck in limbo like this for the rest of eternity, and absolutly content about it. i tripped balls for 4 hours on salvia, but once i finally started coming down from it, i came back to normal reality but i was severly hallucinating. i saw my hand turn into a white man wearing a tuxedo telling me to follow him to a tree. so i did and stared at it for 10 minutes and everything on the tree turned into a mathematical equation which equaled zero. my friends started talking, but i could not hear their voices, but rather saw speech bubbles then slowly the more and more they talked their words consumed them until they were nothing but words. so much happened that i can not even write in here. 
just dont do the drug if you are iffy about it. you have to be 100% or dont even bother.


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

hahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
You hippies and your legal drugs 
lol 
salvia is fuckin bad lol
like trippy bad lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 28, 2008)

VocalizeSilence said:


> i got stuck in a parallel universe, i talked to the "all knowing" but it called itself the "all" it was everything. it told me the secret to life, but it is forever uncomprehencable to anyone except me because it wasnt even explained to me in words nor pictures nor feelings, but rather by some super sense i gained while being on this drug.
> i saw my hand turn into a white man wearing a tuxedo telling me to follow him to a tree. so i did and stared at it for 10 minutes and everything on the tree turned into a mathematical equation which equaled zero.


i highlighted, or kept, key points of your experience to point out that salvia has "shown the meaning of life" many times to many users...with similar outcomes. a void, a blackness, a nothingness, an equation of zero. it's one of the reasons people have given for when they freak out on the drug, because they were shown this, not ready to see it & didn't want to experience it anymore...i mean, not everyone can handle being shown that their life means nothing...that infinitely they are nothing. which isn't exactly true, they are everything, but behind it all is nothing but space, nothing but no thing.



a similar drug, extracted from a plant in brazil, is DMT. much easier results (you will trip when you smoke it) and much easier controlled results because of that. you don't end up smoking too much just trying to get high...unless you choose to smoke too much. but even one hit will get your world spinning. i haven't smoked it to the point of my salvia experience (because honestly i'm kinda afraid of not coming back, which is a silly fear inside my own mind) but i have smoked it to get a nice little vibrational trip going. like i said, it's much easier to control the intensity of the trip with DMT. just tastes & smells like shit...your parents WILL smell it & it WILL pollute your pipe with it's taste until you clean every last bit of resin outta your pipe.


keep in mind though, these plants & extracts were found & are used for ceremonial practices...respect that.


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

N~R~G said:


> a similar drug, extracted from a plant in brazil, is DMT. much easier results (you will trip when you smoke it) and much easier controlled results because of that. you don't end up smoking too much just trying to get high...unless you choose to smoke too much. but even one hit will get your world spinning. i haven't smoked it to the point of my salvia experience (because honestly i'm kinda afraid of not coming back, which is a silly fear inside my own mind) but i have smoked it to get a nice little vibrational trip going. like i said, it's much easier to control the intensity of the trip with DMT. just tastes & smells like shit...your parents WILL smell it & it WILL pollute your pipe with it's taste until you clean every last bit of resign outta your pipe.
> 
> 
> keep in mind though, these plants & extracts were found & are used for ceremonial practices...respect that.


I heard DMT was the gnar of gnar for drugs.

Also, because of that salvia trip I can no longer even smoke weed because I will trip just as hard as my 4 hour salvia trip. Strange eh?


----------



## Guest (Sep 29, 2008)

oops, i spelled resin wrong


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

Isn't DMT experienced in life only like, twice?



FORUMRIDER12321 said:


> hahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
> You hippies and your *legal *drugs
> lol
> salvia is fuckin bad lol
> like trippy bad lol


No more my friend, no more.


----------



## Guest (Oct 1, 2008)

what do you mean?


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

salvia is feckin redic, ive done it about 8-10 time but really doubt ill ever do it again...my favorite hits were the ones were you dont really get the full effect and you laugh for ten minutes straight...but one time i thought i was a dog when i saw a random guy walking a dog.. that was interesting. had one that wasnt so fun and it was my last one, i thought the floor was the ceiling and i could stand up the right way, like i couldnt get my feeet on the ceiling...it was weird and defnot fun


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

VocalizeSilence said:


> i got stuck in a parallel universe, i talked to the "all knowing" but it called itself the "all" it was everything. it told me the secret to life, but it is forever uncomprehencable to anyone except me because it wasnt even explained to me in words nor pictures nor feelings, but rather by some super sense i gained while being on this drug. i lived infinatly as everythnig possible. i was convinced i was stuck in limbo like this for the rest of eternity, and absolutly content about it. i tripped balls for 4 hours on salvia, but once i finally started coming down from it, i came back to normal reality but i was severly hallucinating. i saw my hand turn into a white man wearing a tuxedo telling me to follow him to a tree. so i did and stared at it for 10 minutes and everything on the tree turned into a mathematical equation which equaled zero. my friends started talking, but i could not hear their voices, but rather saw speech bubbles then slowly the more and more they talked their words consumed them until they were nothing but words. so much happened that i can not even write in here.
> just dont do the drug if you are iffy about it. you have to be 100% or dont even bother.


Wow.
Interesting...I had a somewhat similar xperience with shrooms in Indonesia.


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Hehe Ive done salvia many times. I did it in my undeveloped basement with workout equipment... When i blew out the smoke its like my basement had a huge mirror on both sides and went on forever. Another time I jumped from one cliff to another.

Maybe not the best idea


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

i come up with theories about the universe when i smoke weed, i can only imagine what i will come up with after smoking salvia...hence me not trying salvia. or shrooms for that matter. i find it to be a trip to read about quantum physics while blitzed out of my mind, i may not understand everything but it sure is entertaining/fascinating


----------



## jmacphee9 (Nov 11, 2008)

X1n54n3x said:


> i come up with theories about the universe when i smoke weed, i can only imagine what i will come up with after smoking salvia...hence me not trying salvia. or shrooms for that matter. i find it to be a trip to read about quantum physics while blitzed out of my mind, i may not understand everything but it sure is entertaining/fascinating


im the same way when i drink. i instantly get a doctorate in political science and biology lol...


----------



## X1n54n3x (Sep 28, 2007)

lol niiice... i turn into a philosopher when i smoke a little bit and a theoretical physicist when i smoke a lot. then a vegitable when i eat an over sized edible


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah I know how it is. Ive gotten into DEEEEP conversations with friends about random stuff. Politics, physics, spirituality.

I think marijuana actually brings everybody closer to their spiritual side... and their laughy mclaugh-a-tron side aswelll lol.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

I can't believe this same thread is still around. I remember reading it last season. lol


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

Intesting thread... anyone else like me, and can't do drugs? Life is freaky enough for me. I get panic attacks from weed. I guess that's why I chose booze, makes me mellow out. Weed never made me mellow, makes me hyper and freaked out as hell unless I was drinking.

My fav drugs would be codeine, and benzos. Pill popper I guess you could say. Never, EVER get into taking benzos and then just stop cold turkey... when you come off of them its like coming off Heroin apparently, as I discovered the hard way after taking about 4 - 6mg of Lorazo a day for a good period of time. Hands down worst experience of my life!

I quit drinking as well cuz it makes me so moody and depressed. I can't image myself on LSD or any hallucinogen, I think I would seriously end up in the hospital and go insane. :cheeky4:

I do kind of envy people who've had those experiences without fear, oh well.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2008)

coming off them is like coming off heroin because they come from the same plant. and benzos can be fatal if mixed with other drugs, so be careful & _try_ to know what you're doing. *don't ever take benzos & do heroin...it will kill you.*


edit: i was wrong, they don't come from the same plant. i thought benzos were an opiate, but i can't find anything that says they are. but the interaction can kill you, i do know that. it's happened to many a dope addict, even those who don't have a problem but fuck with dope from time to time. if you've eaten benzos even within a few days of doing heroin, the combination can be fatal.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

I would never touch heroin, are you kiddin'? I just said weed gives me the willies, and a mere couple mg of lorazepam threw me for a loop!

benzo's are CNS Depressants, like, well exactly like alcohol, so they "seem" to work great for anxious types like me. I was just telling my story, because its not just illegal drugs that can get you in shit. A week of taking a benzo and you can be physically dependent on it. The second its out of your system everything comes back on you 1000 fold.

Opiates like codeine/heroin are pain killers, so they can give you that euphoria feeling. Benzo withdrawal CAN infact kill you. They are bad, very bad. I am just happy I learned my lesson. I don't drink any more, smoke, or anything else now, I had my fun I guess. It's not worth the pain to me. I know it's ok for some people and thats fine, but for others... well that's a person's decision I guess.


----------



## Guest (Jan 1, 2009)

i wasn't trying to say you were a dopehead  
just wanted to make the statement, because i've personally known people that died from mixing the two. i don't use dope either, and i kinda doubt anyone on this site does, but still, i had to say it. when you know info like that (that many people don't) i think it's your responsibility to let others know.

now the best thing to say would be: *DON'T USE DOPE!!!! * 
it's crazy addictive (only takes 3 days of use to be hooked to where you experience awful withdrawal), it will suck you dry & spit you out on the street sucking dick to get your next fix.
well, maybe that's taking it a little too far, but you WILL pawn all you have (including your snowboard), all your parents have, all your friends have & anything else you can steal...that's a given. so just say no.


----------



## Guest (Jan 2, 2009)

So, just saw this thread before leavin the site..... and caught my attention. I've tried it once. Took like 4 hits..... 3 small then one big and held it in.... watched a tree until it started moving and then i exhaled... and everything kinda went black. all i could see was my friend to my right... and he looked far away. So i started talking to like a bus driver or somethin and said he had to go to the right and pick up my friend while doing random hand movements. then I asked if i was crying out of my leg....turned out i drooled on myself. Anyway, after watching the video of me on it... I made no sense whatsoever. and I would like to try it again. I only did 20x too.


----------



## Rocan (Dec 3, 2008)

ive done a crazy amount of bud, lsd, DXM, heroin once, and crack once (both laced with weed)...

i havent tried salvia yet, but im going to soon as my mom gets off my case. I got busted with weed and pills in school... damn snitches. i got suspended and all. My mom wont let me out alone and she wont let me have over 5 bucks XP

damn it... im gonna go raid there liquour cabinet. 

lmao at the TimeToTalk.org ad above me as i type this XD


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2009)

You've done heroin? I know a couple smackheads, and they're completely fucked now... if you're absolutely going to use it, don't use it more than once in a week.

Anyways, salvia is fucked haha. I love the feeling of pulling the bowl outta the bong, putting it down, holding the smoke in.... then slowly sinking into the couch. 

Like any psycadellic though, be sure you're in a VERY good environment. Bad trips can come from nowhere with this stuff


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

Rocan said:


> ive done a crazy amount of bud, lsd, DXM, heroin once, and crack once (both laced with weed)...
> 
> i havent tried salvia yet, but im going to soon as my mom gets off my case. I got busted with weed and pills in school... damn snitches. i got suspended and all. My mom wont let me out alone and she wont let me have over 5 bucks XP
> 
> ...


You've done heroin, crack, been busted for other drugs and you're not even out of high school? Hello future felon!!

Listen to your mom and stop being an idiot.


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

I'm new here but i gotta agree with perpetual, @ Rocan, dude tone it down a bit. Drugs r great and all but you need to respect them. You have your whole life ahead of you, how are you gonna board if your in jail or in the hospital? (dont want to sound anal or anything but i've had a few good good friends die from OD's and its a sad way to go) 
As for the whole salvia thing if your intrested in trips and things the erwoid experience vault (found here @ Erowid) contains pretty much every drug and psycoactive on the planet w/ tons of stories of trips, ways to extract and other nicknacks. For drugs i'm a organic kinda guy  mush, salvia, lots-o weed and looking @ peyote and other naturals. Personally I like salvia for its short duration and experience the only thing is how its made, kinda gross but its how you make alot of extracts. If your intrested in it research it!


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2009)

*safety first*

minor plug.

if anybody is interested, i am an administrator of a discussion site focused on harm-reduction in the drug use community. there's a great deal of information on a wide variety of legal and illegal drugs at:

http://www.bluelight.ru

i second erowid, also, as a great resource.

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Jan 23, 2009)

last summer I did a wide range of drugs. used alot for about 4 months and then dropped everything. it wasnt easy ill admit. been sober of everything now including alcohol since. never felt better in my life. never shot up but I was using morphene a bit and I guess thats a pill form of heroin. 

my one time with salvia was nuts haha. never wanted to do it much after but it was short and shocking

took a nice rip from the pipe. very fast few seconds, and next thing I knew I utterly thought i was a tree, and my arms were limbs and if i tried sitting down the pipe or handing it to someone I was going to break myself, or my tree branches hahahaha

no joke when I say my love for snowboarding helped cope with me losing almost all of my friends because I couldnt do drugs anymore. I knew I couldnt. and the depression of not getting a high anymore

im over that shit and would never regret it. DONT DO DRUGS!


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

Lynch[425] said:


> it was short and shocking


haha that pretty much explains a salvia trip, did you feel like somthing was pressing down on your body? some people call it the "salvia gravity"


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

It feels like something cold is sweeping over your body, like insects almost.

I honestly think people should educate themselves about drugs. Learn the goods, the bads, from a non government influenced website. When my dad found out that I smoked pot he sent me to the highschool councellor... I was actually educating the councellor about several things. The handouts he gave me had good information... but also some false information.

Things like "Shrooms make your brain bleed" and such are ridiculous... Did you know that marijuana cuts tumour growth? Also gets rid of dead cells in the body that can become cancerous? Theres alot of true facts that people have to realize. Marijuana does not kill braincells.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Some of you guys are friggin nuts. I've avoided this thread because I could only assume it would consist of people advocating the use of mind-altering substances. I've seen people on salvia and it is very sad to watch. People on pot are sad enough to see, but this stuff messes people up. I don't have any personal emotional investment in anyone here, so I'm not trying to lecture. Just boggling at how little some people care about themselves.

My advice? Not that you care since you're going to suck down anything that kills enough brain cells to make you feel loopy regardless of what I say, but stay away from this stuff. And to that Rocan guy, I hope you don't end up dead in the gutter somewhere. You need some serious help.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> Some of you guys are friggin nuts. I've avoided this thread because I could only assume it would consist of people advocating the use of mind-altering substances. I've seen people on salvia and it is very sad to watch. People on pot are sad enough to see, but this stuff messes people up. I don't have any personal emotional investment in anyone here, so I'm not trying to lecture. Just boggling at how little some people care about themselves.
> 
> My advice? Not that you care since you're going to suck down anything that kills enough brain cells to make you feel loopy regardless of what I say, but stay away from this stuff. And to that Rocan guy, I hope you don't end up dead in the gutter somewhere. You need some serious help.


actually salvia is mostly legal. at least in washington. Im pretty sure you can order it. its probably less harmfull then cigs or Alcohol

I dont bat an eye at weed. smoke yourself to death... or try. probably wont happen. you may lose some memory and have less aspirations, but your probably gonna gain a great sense of humor. 

and ive rarely met anyone that used salvia multiple times. the short term effects are probably the same as going and watching a thriller/scary movie that gives you high blood pressure and the urge to hide


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Salvia is legal, it's just a cousin of common sage if I'm not mistaken. Sniffing aerosols is also legal. Do what you want to your brain. I'm just saying that people underestimate the dangers. Anything that alters the way your brain functions for any period of time should be taken seriously. At least some of the people here have inspired me to better educate my future kids on the dangers of drugs.


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> Some of you guys are friggin nuts. I've avoided this thread because I could only assume it would consist of people advocating the use of mind-altering substances. I've seen people on salvia and it is very sad to watch. People on pot are sad enough to see, but this stuff messes people up. I don't have any personal emotional investment in anyone here, so I'm not trying to lecture. Just boggling at how little some people care about themselves.
> 
> My advice? Not that you care since you're going to suck down anything that kills enough brain cells to make you feel loopy regardless of what I say, but stay away from this stuff. And to that Rocan guy, I hope you don't end up dead in the gutter somewhere. You need some serious help.


I appreciate your perspective; but I think just like different types of snowboarders, there are many different types of drug users. If someone wants to explore the “backcountry”, it doesn’t mean that he or she is


> friggin nuts


Sure the “backcountry” is more dangerous and there are always risks, but some people go about it better.

...Out of the people that get messed up because of drugs, I think many of them were heading that way anyway. Drugs just gave them many more opportunities. However - If I had kids, I can see how it would be hard to let them “explore the mountain.”


----------



## Guest (Jan 24, 2009)

(O..O) said:


> I appreciate your perspective; but I think just like different types of snowboarders, there are many different types of drug users. If someone wants to explore the “backcountry”, it doesn’t mean that he or she is
> 
> Sure the “backcountry” is more dangerous and there are always risks, but some people go about it better.
> 
> ...Out of the people that get messed up because of drugs, I think many of them were heading that way anyway. Drugs just gave them many more opportunities. However - If I had kids, I can see how it would be hard to let them “explore the mountain.”


Im for this "exploration" if your intending to do it. but honestly a good portion of drugs dont need to be used by anyone recreationally. cocain heroin x even perscription drugs. It probably doesnt need to be said to stay away from stimulents and use hallucinogenics if anything. 

It just sucks to hear about growing kids/teens using said drugs. if your gonna do it at least be an adult.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Drugs are nothing like snowboarding. There are ways to lessen or avoid dangers in snowboarding. There is no safe way to do drugs. They are, but their very nature, bad for you.

Like I said, do what you want to do. I have no emotional investment in anyone on this board so I'm not here to lecture. Just boggle.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Lynch[425] said:


> Im for this "exploration" if your intending to do it. but honestly a good portion of drugs dont need to be used by anyone recreationally. cocain heroin x even perscription drugs. It probably doesnt need to be said to stay away from stimulents and use hallucinogenics if anything.
> 
> It just sucks to hear about growing kids/teens using said drugs. if your gonna do it at least be an adult.


Agreed, people need to make their own informed decision about taking hallucinogens and NOT what is forced onto them by parents and institutions. Unfortunately kids are not mature enough to do this, its what college and university are for . 



Flick Montana said:


> There is no safe way to do drugs. They are, but their very nature, bad for you.


well actually that depends on what drugs your taking, naturally occuring "drugs" like marijuana and saliva have many ways of bring introduced into the system. There are pills, vaporizers, food items, lollipops even, bongs, bubblers etc. and the list goes on ( if anyone torrents, check out Super High Me, its a movie about a guy who does the supersize me thing but with weed w/ documented effects from professional doctors, its not a great movie but its something on the culture) anyhow, these forms of introduction lessen the physical impact to less than smoking or drinking by quite a fair amount. I would way rather smoke a bowl then have a shot or smoke a ciggie because its way better for you. Not all drugs are bad and in fact many are better then alcohol.



Flick Montana said:


> you're going to suck down anything that kills enough brain cells to make you feel loopy regardless of what I say


 Do you like to drink? killing brain cells is exactly what alcohol does too, plus you get the awesome addition of liver damage and that even better after party hangover, ever wonder wheres that from? its the brains way of telling you that you killed to many braincells last night at your friends house or at the bar. Never even had a hangover from weed / salvia, alcohol does the exact same thing in making you feel loopy it just goes about it in a much more destructive matter. Check out how many people die of liver disease or alcohol related deaths compared to marijuana. The stats for marijuana being safer is of staggering proportions.




Flick Montana said:


> I've seen people on salvia and it is very sad to watch. People on pot are sad enough to see, but this stuff messes people up.


I'm assuming you have seen or hung around with people doing said drugs (please don't just go on youtube and watch vids of kids blazing, they are biased (but entertaining) because they are looking for something to film, and it certainly does not paint a accurate portrayal of the drugs effects) I'm curious what do you find sad about people on salvia and ganja? I'm not trying to start a flame war or even try to change your mind, if anything here I'm interested to see your point of view.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I originally had some long boring story about how drugs and alcohol had an impact on my life, but I'm not really interested in sharing my personal life here. Suffice to say, I have lost several people to drugs and alcohol. Others have turned into useless members of society who take more than they give back. I am and always will be against substance abuse. And if you couldn't tell, no I don't smoke/drink anything myself. I also do all my own cooking so I can avoid as many preservatives and chemicals in my food.

But regardless of all that, I just find it sad that someone can watch what happens when a person is on drugs (I stayed with a friend for 8 hours while he was coming down off a heroin trip) and still find it appealing. Again, do what you want to yourself, but advocating people to try stuff that clearly alters the mind is far more irresponsible than doing the stuff yourself. That's all I care about.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

^^^ QFT. 10char


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

"advocating people to try stuff that clearly alters the mind is far more irresponsible than doing the stuff yourself. That's all I care about"

No its not. No one gets forced to do this. they get the idea that they want to try it. and thats pretty much it. you either say yay or nay. and no one here suggested its use without being a victim of it. 

you seem to not realize that positive effects from substance use exsist and have helped people. In huge ways. its the continued use that turns negative. sounds like you have some negative past history with it. so do I. and many people I know. and im going to blame that on one thing. the way we used the drug.

but if your really going to take a view from a heroin and stimulent perspective, its no wonder you dont think anything beneficial could come from lower classed drugs.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

My best friend is 27 and lives with his dad because he can't hold a job due to drug use. He has been fired for smoking pot and lost his license because of driving while high. There's no excuse for that. Pot can ruin a person's life just as easily as alcohol or "harder" drugs.

And when I was offered drugs and alcohol, it wasn't anything like you say. It wasn't a yes or a no. It was choosing whether I wanted to be accepted as part of a group or not. It was pressure and name-calling when I refused to do it. If it was an easy option there wouldn't be so many people out there who are good people who got turned around because of drugs.

I'm not saying everyone who smokes pot is a worthless street bum, but avoiding it all together gives you a much better chance at succeeding in life, in my opinion. There are other ways to recreate that aren't as destructive to the body.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

You are spot on Flick, the problem though, is that you are talking to people that have fried their brains. They aren't going to agree with you, because then they would have to stop getting high. Im curious where the admins are when it comes to topics like this. I recall something in the general forum rules about posts that are illegal in any way. Heroin and coke should have had this thread locked ages ago.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> My best friend is 27 and lives with his dad because he can't hold a job due to drug use. He has been fired for smoking pot and lost his license because of driving while high. There's no excuse for that. Pot can ruin a person's life just as easily as alcohol or "harder" drugs.
> 
> And when I was offered drugs and alcohol, it wasn't anything like you say. It wasn't a yes or a no. It was choosing whether I wanted to be accepted as part of a group or not. It was pressure and name-calling when I refused to do it. If it was an easy option there wouldn't be so many people out there who are good people who got turned around because of drugs.
> 
> I'm not saying everyone who smokes pot is a worthless street bum, but avoiding it all together gives you a much better chance at succeeding in life, in my opinion. There are other ways to recreate that aren't as destructive to the body.


i agree in some areas but really that is your fault. the state of mind that you do drugs to be accepted is a misconception. I went through all of school without doing drugs. I hung out with everyone. they offered I said no. I didnt do anything until last year. im 19 now. 

and your friend sounds like he would be a mess without pot. sorry. I have friends that work for microsoft and my brother who smokes works for boeing. and they have gone through college and technical schools being high as shit.

its how you let the drug effect you. some people can hold it down. others let it take them over. and you cannot compare pot to harder drugs

you keep saying "addicted" but pot can only become a habit. whats the difference? addictions are physical. withdraws ETC.

comparing drugs cannot be done. they are not the same. thats why most people are so closed minded about drugs. lets throw them all into the same catagory and label them bad.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Just like with alcohol, not everyone is affected the same. Again, I have to state that I didn't say everyone who smoked pot was a wreck. But it wrecks good people. My friend was great before pot, he was on track to go to college with me. I noticed he started getting bad grades, his relationships fell apart, he stopped hanging out with me and going out instead opting to play video games at his other friends' houses for hours on end. Does that happen to everyone? No. But not everyone who handles a gun accidentally shoots themselves either. It's the ones that do that concern me.

I don't really know what else to say that I haven't already. It's just a difference of opinion. Some people think drugs are fine because it is about personal control. My experience with them tells me that they are very often forced upon people who are young and not mature enough to handle the pressure. I was lucky. I was able to say no, but I lost friends because of it. Maybe my bad experience is the reason I am close-minded to drugs, but I am not a close-minded person. I think we've pretty much exhausted our opinions on this and I can't think of more to say.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> Just like with alcohol, not everyone is affected the same. Again, I have to state that I didn't say everyone who smoked pot was a wreck. But it wrecks good people. My friend was great before pot, he was on track to go to college with me. I noticed he started getting bad grades, his relationships fell apart, he stopped hanging out with me and going out instead opting to play video games at his other friends' houses for hours on end. Does that happen to everyone? No. But not everyone who handles a gun accidentally shoots themselves either. It's the ones that do that concern me.
> 
> I don't really know what else to say that I haven't already. It's just a difference of opinion. Some people think drugs are fine because it is about personal control. My experience with them tells me that they are very often forced upon people who are young and not mature enough to handle the pressure. I was lucky. I was able to say no, but I lost friends because of it. Maybe my bad experience is the reason I am close-minded to drugs, but I am not a close-minded person. I think we've pretty much exhausted our opinions on this and I can't think of more to say.


I agree

been sober of everything since last summer. drinking doesnt sound good, the idea of smoking seems like a total joke to me now. but I feel I needed to use some of these substances to mature even more. that may sound totally backwards. but I was totally sober in HS.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

No that doesn't sound odd at all. It is the sum of our experiences, not simply our age, that progresses our maturity. You could make an argument for any activity, regardless of it's acceptance by society, causing people to mature in some way.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> but avoiding it all together gives you a much better chance at succeeding in life, in my opinion.


Hey Flick,

This is not an attack. I'm just curious; how do you define, "succeeding in life?"


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Having parents who are proud of me and respect my choices. Owning my own house and car, the typical American Dream stuff. Eventually, having children with my wife and watching them grow up being proud of their parents as well. I also want to set an example for them to lead a productive and healthy life.

Doing drugs would cause my parents a great deal of disappointment. My wife would probably leave me. I'm sure my work would suffer, at least my productivity. Since many drugs negatively impact sperm count, pot specifically, it could affect my ability to even have kids, much less be a role model for them.

That's my general set of reasons for staying away from dangerous substances.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

I really respect your answer. Although, one could say too much of it is contingent on the opinions of others...


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

How my family and, eventually, kids feel about me is very important to me. Don't get me wrong, I don't care what society thinks of me. I don't try to fit in or wear popular brands or anything.

I do care about myself as well. But I have yet to succeed in that department. If I ever get one of my novels published, I'll be more than happy with my own personal accomplishments. I'm not really into self-gratification. It isn't as lame as it sounds to live for someone else. I found it really helped me through some bad times to do things for others rather than turn my attention inwards. Might not work that way for everyone and I certainly don't advocate that living like me is the answer to all the problems. I have issues like anyone else.

EDIT: Why am I blathering on about myself? Stay off the whacky tabacky.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Surpassing "just say no", you make a cogent argument. 

Best Wishes


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

Salvia sucks, but I didn't use a butane lighter which you're supposed to.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2009)

“Only a life lived for others is a life worth while.” - Albert Einstein

Montana seems you and Einstein could relate, and last time I checked that guy was pretty smart 


On-topic: I've messed with salvia a couple times. It gave me the giggles the first time and my second time my conciousness kinda flattened. I was basically thinking I was a intertwining structure and that was it.

Shrooms is on a whole different level in my opinion, it lasts much longer then salvia. Increasing the chance of having bad trip and your able to worm your self through your mind alot further.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

LittleG said:


> “Only a life lived for others is a life worth while.” - Albert Einstein
> 
> Montana seems you and Einstein could relate, and last time I checked that guy was pretty smart


The only things Einstein and I have in common are German heritage and bad hair. :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

Well I tried Salvia for the first time yesterday and i was trippin' balls. Don't think I will be doing it again for a while if ever... As soon as I started to exhale the massive bowl I hit everything just changed. Craziest trip Ive ever had...It felt like some massive being ripped the back of the garage open and kinda pulled me up and out of the garage and I was in some other dimension and then i was fighting to get back into the garage cause I was floating outside of it. I was videotaped to watch what happened afterwards and basically I got up and started running around the garage and tried to sit on my buddies quad tire cause i thought it was a stool. So basically to sum it up crazy stuff and shouldn't be treated lightly cause it can really mess you up. I had problems with my vision for about 30 min afterwards since everything seemed to be stuck on the same depth so i saw everything in 2 dimensions instead of 3. Its the same with any other drug should be treated with respect and taken in moderation...if taken at all.


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2009)

Snowstar said:


> You are spot on Flick, the problem though, is that you are talking to people that have fried their brains. They aren't going to agree with you, because then they would have to stop getting high. Im curious where the admins are when it comes to topics like this. I recall something in the general forum rules about posts that are illegal in any way. Heroin and coke should have had this thread locked ages ago.


Star I gotta say that I counter you on that one, I blaze on a regular basis and my brain is not fried, I'm just a little more lazy and chill is all . I'm a uni student and I do pretty well and I still manage my course load. While I do come from a biased point of view the point is that this is a discussion, and is not about agreeing or to disagreeing. This is people talking about psychoactive substances and other drugs, their experiences and their thoughts on the subject. By locking a thread it will not make it go away and for all intents and purposes it should not be. Drugs and addiction are a very real problem in our society and warrant discussion. By allowing the peoples to voice their opinions and discuss these problems is how society is able to solve problems. 



Snowolf said:


> I think when someone "has" to have their pot, booze whatever to get through their day then they are having a problem


You raise a good point, when the point of using a substance turns into substance abuse, where the user starts to use it to escape from problems or starts spending too much time in a drug induced state, that is when things usually go bad. Which brings up the topic of addictions, apparently almost 83% of addictions (including non drug related) are a psychological/ mental state, but when they are a physical, where the body chemistry is altered in cases like hard drugs; that is what is creating the need and urge so many people see in addicts. Though there is only that 17% of chemically altering drugs from what I personally see they are becoming more and more main stream and available and much more of a problem (ie. Vancouver downtown east side anyone? that's a different issue though). On the flip side for the original 83% of drugs since it is a psychological addiction, if the person is strong enough willpower wise, in who they are, and also the drugs they use, I privately think that any individual can beat addictions, also doing everything in moderation always helps. (These are just personal thoughts / stuff I found on the net, I would love to get a doctor / person in the know in here and get the real percents and numbers on addictions) 



greedy88 said:


> Well I tried Salvia for the first time yesterday and i was trippin' balls.....


man, it DEFINITELY sounds like you were tripping balls, do you know what the multiplier of the salv you were smoking? sounds like you had some crazy 40X strength. Its good you had a sitter though, and even better that you came out with some insight as to what the substance is like and its effects on yourself, I also see its your first post, welcome to the forums.



Flick Montana said:


> If it was an easy option there wouldn't be so many people out there who are good people who got turned around because of drugs.I'm not saying everyone who smokes pot is a worthless street bum, but avoiding it all together gives you a much better chance at succeeding in life, in my opinion.


almost forgot why I replied in the first place, I admire your stance on drugs, it sounds like you come from a good home environment and while you had many chances to get absolutely messed up on some pretty hard stuff you stuck to it and found your own form of self fulfillment. About your friends though, I wonder what was their home environment like and whether it influenced their decision on substance abuse.


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

I'm just glad that, for the most part, this thread has maintained civility. It's good to see differing opinions without fights breaking out. :thumbsup:

It's so hard to debate against drug use when you've never tried any, like me. My knowledge on the subject is limited because of my lack pf experience. Unfortunately, it isn't like a opinion on a certain snowboard, I can't just run out and try it and find out how I feel. I guess that means I'm spent. :dunno:


----------



## Flick Montana (Jul 9, 2007)

Orriz said:


> almost forgot why I replied in the first place, I admire your stance on drugs, it sounds like you come from a good home environment and while you had many chances to get absolutely messed up on some pretty hard stuff you stuck to it and found your own form of self fulfillment. About your friends though, I wonder what was their home environment like and whether it influenced their decision on substance abuse.


One reason I am for educating kids on what drugs are. My friend who basically screwed himself out of jobs with pot was brought up by a dad who was ultra religious. He was never supposed to drink or smoke or do drugs or have sex out of marriage. He did ALL of those things.

I think if you stifle your kids and don't let them experience things for themselves, they are more likely to do something stupid. I never wanted to get drunk because my dad let me have a beer once when I was young. It was awful so I never wanted another one.

He let me smoke a cigar once and I never touched cigarettes. Granted, I never did drugs, but I don't need to have sex with a dude to know I'm not interested either.

So while I think it is a bad idea to do drugs, I think it is a REALLY bad idea to treat it like a taboo. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Feb 4, 2009)

Flick Montana said:


> One reason I am for educating kids on what drugs are. My friend who basically screwed himself out of jobs with pot was brought up by a dad who was ultra religious. He was never supposed to drink or smoke or do drugs or have sex out of marriage. He did ALL of those things.
> 
> I think if you stifle your kids and don't let them experience things for themselves, they are more likely to do something stupid. I never wanted to get drunk because my dad let me have a beer once when I was young. It was awful so I never wanted another one.
> 
> ...


Yup, education is key. Alot of religious groups and groups with other motives will lie about drugs to make them sound worse than they really are, but if one learns what drugs are and what they really do to you from a biological viewpoint, I think that's the best prevention method.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

I've done it a couple times. Just know that when it hits, it hits hard like a punch in the face. It's not gradual like shrooms.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2009)

haha yea man, that shits wild. 

I thought i was getting chased by nazis, and then transformed into a bear. :dunno:

but was fun as hell.


----------



## cashmoney13 (Dec 10, 2008)

The head shop near me only has 60x, would you recommend finding some lower concentrate for the first time? Or should I just dive right in and go for the 60x? Also, what are normal prices? This head shop overcharges for everything, they want $65 a gram for the 60x, what are normal prices for that and also for the 40x? Thanks.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

im thinking about trying it this weekend but i heard its really expensive and not worth it since it only lasts about 10 to 15min so i might just try shrooms instead.


----------



## Guest (Apr 30, 2009)

technine42 said:


> im thinking about trying it this weekend but i heard its really expensive and not worth it since it only lasts about 10 to 15min so i might just try shrooms instead.


you're most likely better off with shrooms. The high lasts a very short time and you also need a butane lighter since you need high temps for salvia to be effective.


----------



## SnowBrdScotty (Apr 4, 2009)

props to the admins for not closing this thread. its real people talking about real stuff. want to close it? go live in your imaginary world. people who experiment seems to be more down to earth and less ignorant imo :dunno: i think some famous philosphers and psychologist also experiement with drugs...
i'm not saying for everyone to go out and try it. if you never had the want or feel interested to experiment. please don't...your prob. the ones that would get yourself killed or injured...

anyhow, Im not a drinker myself. it tastes is just nasty to me. but i do occasionally smoke once in awhile. going to try this.. 

check out this guy on salvia 

YouTube - Writing A Letter To Congress on Salvia


----------



## arsenic0 (Nov 11, 2008)

The only thing my buddy whose done it had to really say was to try and keep somebody not on it ...
Apparently you can do some pretty fucked up shit and have no idea whats going on..having someone sober to keep you from hurting/killing yourself is always a bonus...
A guy he knew apparently took the shit and started slashing his arms with a knife because there were spiders or some shit coming out of him...


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2009)

arsenic0 said:


> The only thing my buddy whose done it had to really say was to try and keep somebody not on it ...
> Apparently you can do some pretty fucked up shit and have no idea whats going on..having someone sober to keep you from hurting/killing yourself is always a bonus...
> A guy he knew apparently took the shit and started slashing his arms with a knife because there were spiders or some shit coming out of him...


ya you definitely should have a sitter if your gonna try salvia


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

technine42 said:


> ya you definitely should have a sitter if your gonna try salvia


yep, sitter for sure. around my place, the packages even say to never do it unless there's somebody sober around and watching you


as for "scotty" shut up man. it's legal, widely available, and if anything, they'd think more about locking this thread after a comment like you made


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2009)

im gonna try salvia tomorrow using my bong and im buying 40x extract


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

technine42 said:


> im gonna try salvia tomorrow using my bong and im buying 40x extract


better use a good lighter and hope that 40x is strong enough for you


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

tried it for the first time last night, let's see if I can recap the experience...
everything was in slow motion, but at the same time being at full speed. almost like everything was blurring, but that seems like an insufficient word...
Everytime anything moved, it would split open from what it was before it moved to what it was after it moved. like, for example, when i realized there was a zippo in my hand (oh, that was the other thing, i forgot everything that was around me, and one-by-one realized everything. have you ever realized that you had hands?) my hand split open from top to bottom like a flower, exposing the lighter.
while this little experience was going on, I was trying to remember who I was (goes along with that "forgetting everything around you" thing). When I would figure out who I was, it would change. I tried to remember when this had begun, this constant changing, and I could not, because it had always been this way, had always been changing, never letting me get a grasp on it, and from what i could tell, it would always be this way in the future.
In addition to this, i became really cold, but i think that might have something to do with the fact that it was about 60 degrees with a very cold wind coming off the river we were standing next to. the drug probably intensified the cold.
get a water pipe and a butane lighter and hold on tight =)


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2009)

i just decided to stick to weed and shrooms and shit and to never do pills since one of my friends just died a couple days ago from an overdose of zantex


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2009)

pills and powders are too much to mess with. I agree, stick to natural vices...


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

I really wanna try weed but its hard to get right now where i live. Average is 10$ a gram. How much does it take to say a group of 3-4 to get high?. And also whats more expensive, Shrooms or LSD and is it best to try weed first?


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

Snowy said:


> I really wanna try weed but its hard to get right now where i live. Average is 10$ a gram. How much does it take to say a group of 3-4 to get high?. And also whats more expensive, Shrooms or LSD and is it best to try weed first?


$10 a gram doesn't seem too bad to me, I pay like $40-$50 for an 1/8 oz (3.5 grams).

It depends on various factors. How often people have smoked, how potent it is, etc. But not very much if it's good stuff.

LSD is pretty cheap but harder to get I believe. Shrooms can vary in price, just make sure you get mushroom caps and not stems. Stems don't really do much at all.

I'd advise against doing LSD before marijuana or shrooms, it's pretty intense. First of all mushrooms and LSD are completely different than marijuana. Marijuana can be done socially, but when I did shrooms I didn't want to be around people that weren't on mushrooms with me. You can actually do stuff after smoking, but with mushrooms you're pretty much gone for several hours. Personally, after about four hours I just wanted the trip to end and got frustrated. I'd definitely recommend having something to do planned out if you're gonna take shrooms, staying inside can get uncomfortable. If you do end up trying a hallucinogen, make sure you're in a good set and setting.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

K thanks. Im just having trouble getting any weed because im scared there going to rip me off seeing as how im an amateur. I don't want any bad weed lol. And i have nothing to smoke it with either, i heard bible paper works but i have heard you get less high off joints then from other things like bongs. Im going to try and get me a pipe, a dealer i trust, and some good friends.


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2009)

Best way to find a good source is through word of mouth.

You don't have to smoke with other people, I actually prefer doing it alone. I wouldn't try rolling a j your first time. You can get a small pipe for relatively cheap ($10).


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

desklamp said:


> Best way to find a good source is through word of mouth.
> 
> You don't have to smoke with other people, I actually prefer doing it alone. I wouldn't try rolling a j your first time. You can get a small pipe for relatively cheap ($10).


Smoking with friends is ten times better than doing it alone and you can smoke out of an apple if you cant find anything to use


----------



## Guest (May 16, 2009)

Combination: Im going to be the only one smoking weed probably but ill be hanging with my friends


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

Snowy said:


> I really wanna try weed but its hard to get right now where i live. Average is 10$ a gram. How much does it take to say a group of 3-4 to get high?. And also whats more expensive, Shrooms or LSD and is it best to try weed first?


$10 is what it normally is around where i am, unless you buy in "bulk" and such. With the stuff my buddies get, it only takes about 1.5-2.5g to get a couple of them pretty wrecked


----------



## Guest (May 19, 2009)

m_jel said:


> $10 is what it normally is around where i am, unless you buy in "bulk" and such. With the stuff my buddies get, it only takes about 1.5-2.5g to get a couple of them pretty wrecked


sounds like you guys are getting some shitty weed i usaully get a G for 20 and we only need to pack one or two bowlpacks in my bong to get really high


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

ha, well, 2 bowls will get us pretty high, but they like being high where you can't do anything, which is kinda pointless


----------



## m60g (Feb 27, 2009)

Anyone watch that show "Marijuana Nation" on NAT GEO the other night. It was pretty interesting. They said THC levels are now over 20% were as in the 60's the were around 6-8%. Thank god for modern science:laugh::thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

m_jel said:


> ha, well, 2 bowls will get us pretty high, but they like being high where you can't do anything, which is kinda pointless


Ya i know what you mean i just think its more fun when you can still function but sometimes when i use my bong ill get destroyed off a few hits cause i used to use a bowl and a bong is 100 times better


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2009)

Hey im getting 2 grams this weekend for myself but i have nothing to smoke it with, anyone know a way to make home made bongs/pipes and if they work well.


----------



## tomtom88 (Nov 13, 2008)

pop can

10char


----------



## Guest (May 23, 2009)

Well the people i was with had some experience and he just used a pop can, poked holes in it to make a little bowl and light i up. It was a pretty good experience, and i got high the first time contrary to some belief


----------



## m_jel (Apr 21, 2009)

its not that you CAN'T get high your first time, its moreso that people don't know what to do or how to do it properly, so they DON'T get high the first time


----------



## Guest (May 26, 2009)

Snowy said:


> Hey im getting 2 grams this weekend for myself but i have nothing to smoke it with, anyone know a way to make home made bongs/pipes and if they work well.


You can make an aluminum foil pipe by tearing a sheet off and folding it a couple of times, Roll it over a pen or marker(marker is wider) to form a tube and then bend an end 90 degrees to make a bowl. Works surpisingly well.


----------



## Guest (Jun 12, 2009)

I made my first pipe  it worked out pretty well. This isn't mine but it was done and looks the same way.

YouTube - Quick simple homemade pipe!


----------



## Perpetual3am (Nov 19, 2007)

Buy a pipe from your local head shop, from experience that pipe will melt over time and you'll be smoking plastic. There are so many better ways you can make a bong or pipe, hell if you're really stuck you can make one out of an apple.


----------



## Guest (Jun 22, 2009)

Well its really easy to make and works well so i could just make more. Trust me, i want a real pipe or bong but I'm underage and can't buy one, there are many ways i could get one but its not worth the hassle right now. This was just my first thing i made so i will probably try to make some bongs but for now my pipe is good enough.


----------



## Guest (Jun 24, 2009)

you guys are wack. salvia is an incense. and your smoking that. thats wack. but whatever, thats what you can do. but only the good brand. and never smoke aluminum you ppeople are waaaack


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2009)

Snowy said:


> Well its really easy to make and works well so i could just make more. Trust me, i want a real pipe or bong but I'm underage and can't buy one, there are many ways i could get one but its not worth the hassle right now. This was just my first thing i made so i will probably try to make some bongs but for now my pipe is good enough.


get a bong, u get way more high of a bong than a shitty plastic pipe. And im 16 and i walked straight into a smoke shop and they sold the bong to me so its not that hard to do. And if they deny you then get someone thats 18 to buy it for you csuse if ur in highschool then your definitely going to know someone thats 18. Or atleast buy bluntwraps from a gas station cause they sometimes dont deny u, depending how old you look


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

snaplok said:


> You can make an aluminum foil pipe by tearing a sheet off and folding it a couple of times, Roll it over a pen or marker(marker is wider) to form a tube and then bend an end 90 degrees to make a bowl. Works surpisingly well.


Fucking YUCK! If things are that bad get an apple and a 16 penny nail (a long nail) and poke a hole through the top where the stem is about halfway through the apple (remove the stem) then on the side of the apple poke a hole that connects to the other hole you poked through the stem. Place weed in the divot where the stem once was, light and smoke it through the hole you poked in the side. FOIL IS BAD mmmmmkay. So are pop cans. You are smoking paint and aluminum, you might as well just smoke crack at that point.

On another note, I can't believe this thread is still alive lol. I posted on this thing over a year ago and it just won't die. As far as snowboarders being tagged as druggies, I have met plenty of drunk cokehead skiers in my time so maybe it's just a snow thing. Skiers get just as fucked up as any snowboarder and have been at it for a lot longer than we have. If you wear a baggy shirt and pants you will be tagged as a druggy in many peoples eyes. No not every snowboarder is a druggie, and if you smoke weed you aren't a druggie, people who are "druggies" aren't too worried about snowboarding from my experience. Good luck running into a lot of snowboarders who use meth, heroine, crack, or a ton of pills. They are too wrapped up and busy in their little addicted minds to take that much time for a healthy physical activity. Smoke and trip on fellow riders!


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Speaking of which, I just dosed me 3 drops of blue crystal :cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4::cheeky4:

Feeling pretty damn good right about now....


----------



## linvillegorge (Jul 6, 2009)

Mr. Right said:


> Fucking YUCK! If things are that bad get an apple and a 16 penny nail (a long nail) and poke a hole through the top where the stem is about halfway through the apple (remove the stem) then on the side of the apple poke a hole that connects to the other hole you poked through the stem. Place weed in the divot where the stem once was, light and smoke it through the hole you poked in the side. FOIL IS BAD mmmmmkay. So are pop cans. You are smoking paint and aluminum, you might as well just smoke crack at that point.
> 
> On another note, I can't believe this thread is still alive lol. I posted on this thing over a year ago and it just won't die. As far as snowboarders being tagged as druggies, I have met plenty of drunk cokehead skiers in my time so maybe it's just a snow thing. Skiers get just as fucked up as any snowboarder and have been at it for a lot longer than we have. If you wear a baggy shirt and pants you will be tagged as a druggy in many peoples eyes. No not every snowboarder is a druggie, and if you smoke weed you aren't a druggie, people who are "druggies" aren't too worried about snowboarding from my experience. Good luck running into a lot of snowboarders who use meth, heroine, crack, or a ton of pills. They are too wrapped up and busy in their little addicted minds to take that much time for a healthy physical activity. Smoke and trip on fellow riders!


I find it ironic that someone who ride Loveland a lot says he can't find meth head boarders! :cheeky4:

I was up there early last season and nearly ever employee there was tweaked out of their freaking mind. I'd eaten a bunch of mushrooms, so I just tried to stay the hell away from them. Tweakers are not the people you want to be around when you're tripping 'shrooms... well, I think it'd be safe to say tweakers are just not the people you want to be around, period.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

linvillegorge said:


> I find it ironic that someone who ride Loveland a lot says he can't find meth head boarders! :cheeky4:
> 
> I was up there early last season and nearly ever employee there was tweaked out of their freaking mind. I'd eaten a bunch of mushrooms, so I just tried to stay the hell away from them. Tweakers are not the people you want to be around when you're tripping 'shrooms... well, I think it'd be safe to say tweakers are just not the people you want to be around, period.


All I've ever really ran into up there are a bunch of drunk pothead fools like myself lol. Usually know a tweaker when I see one to, I used to be one lol. This Blue Crystal is THE FIRE by the way! I haven't fried this hard off 3 hits in a LOOOONGGGG time. Reminds me of some good white fluf or some Jerry.....:cheeky4: Boomers are always fun too.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

well, i just read this whole thread and have some thoughts...mostly random, but i want to see what you guys think. First off, i am 16, and have never got high, or drunk. I have no problem with people doing some drugs, but in moderation. The only reason i havent tried is that i have a feeling i will get addicted and just go downhill. Also, when reading an earlier part of this thread, i read about somebody talking about how they feel about teaching there kids about drugs. Honestly, i think it varies from kid to kid. I have one friend whose dad has smoked weed as far as i know for his whole life. He would occasionaly let my friend take hits of a cigar. Just last year my friend found his stash of weed. since then, he has turned into a huge druggie, and is now somewhere around a class rank of 6th to last out of 600ish. my parents on the other hand (as far as i know) dont smoke. they know that ill probably go to parties and get drunk and what not and they have told me when that happens to just call them up and as long as i dont drive or whatever ill be fine. I think that is a good, realistic approach. I know many kids my age who just totally look at anyone who smokes as a dumbass, and i dont agree with it. I guess those are the kids whose parents feel weed and alcohol is a taboo...well that ends my rant and im guessing its not going to make any sense to you guys but feel free to comment!


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2009)

i feel that when parents tell their kids it's okay to smoke pot, the kid (may) want to rebel somehow and choose harder stuff. that's what i would have done anyway if my parents hadn't discouraged it.

that being said, i smoke pretty much daily.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I think it depends on the kid, the parent, and the environment the kid grows up/chooses to put themself in at an older age. I know people whos parents grounded them for being on the phone after 9pm that do all the drugs in the world, and I know people who's parents offered them weed in middle school that will barely have a drink every now and then. Everyone is different and you can't control anyones choices or actions, just give them the best guidance you can and cross your fingers. Kids USUALLY end up smoking weed etc. because they are bored IME, not because of some rebellion thing but that's debatable in so many ways.


----------



## Guest (Jul 23, 2009)

Well im 16 and started smoking weed, but it sure as hell wasn't to rebel, it was because i love being high and drunk, it just makes things fun.


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

i tried tripping the other night and holy shit. i hear the experience with salvia is stronger but shorter lived and i can only imagine what those few minutes must feel like.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

MadBomber53045 said:


> i tried tripping the other night and holy shit. i hear the experience with salvia is stronger but shorter lived and i can only imagine what those few minutes must feel like.


Depends on what you tripped on. I've never had salvia come close to as intense as some really good acid....


----------



## blink181 (Jul 27, 2009)

Lol theres salvia on ebay!! (but so many different types) which one do you smoke?


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

blink181 said:


> Lol theres salvia on ebay!! (but so many different types) which one do you smoke?


15x or 20x extract. Fuck Ebay... Get it from a reliable vendor like here: Salvia Divinorum: Diviner's Sage Bouncing Bear Botanicals

You will be happy for sure. There are a lot of scammers selling this shit out there...


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 2009)

its so fun. sometimes it can be bad tho.....bad hallucinations=not fun.


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> Depends on what you tripped on. I've never had salvia come close to as intense as some really good acid....



i was on a teener of really good shrooms and about 5 solid bowls. next time im gonna try a full 1/8th of em and 4-5 bowls and see how it goes. i've never tried acid, might do that soon to see how it is.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

MadBomber53045 said:


> i was on a teener of really good shrooms and about 5 solid bowls. next time im gonna try a full 1/8th of em and 4-5 bowls and see how it goes. i've never tried acid, might do that soon to see how it is.


When it comes to shrooms I'd recommend at least 3.5 grams for cubensis and 1.5 grams of panaeolus. I doubt you will see pans very often but every now and then they come around. 1.5 grams of cubensis is just enough to giggle a little but not really trip. Acid is fun as hell, just be responsible with it.


----------



## MadBomber53045 (Dec 25, 2008)

Mr. Right said:


> When it comes to shrooms I'd recommend at least 3.5 grams for cubensis and 1.5 grams of panaeolus. I doubt you will see pans very often but every now and then they come around. 1.5 grams of cubensis is just enough to giggle a little but not really trip. Acid is fun as hell, just be responsible with it.


the first time was a trial run to see how i handled it. the next time, hopefully soon, is the full 3.5g and some weed and i'm looking forward to what's hopefully a full on trip. the first time was hard to describe, but after the next and bigger trip i'll try to compare for everyone's amusement.


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

3.5 or 4 is usually ok for me, I'll go 5.5 if I want a spectacular trip but I've eaten them a few times :laugh: Good luck with your adventures my friend. If you can find some that are freshly grown they are actually much stronger as before dried they actually contain 2 active substances, both psilocyn, and psilocybin and make for a MUCH more intense trip. Just make sure not to eat more than 30 grams WET on your first trip.


----------



## blink181 (Jul 27, 2009)

ok so how much is salvia?? and i've been considering to do shrooms if i've never took anything like acid or shrooms before should i buy 1/16 or 1/8? Shrooms are expensive


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

I provided a link to where you can buy salvia from the best resource available.. .. a few posts back.... Trust me. I trip


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

I've done quite a few drugs, i'm only 17, but i smoke weed pretty much all the time, drink, done coke a few times, done acid once, which was an expierence that changed me, done ecstasy quite a few times. but this last time i did e, i couldnt remember like anything from that night. They were horrible pills. I've done salvia once, and it wasnt bad. i felt so heavy i couldn't move at all. Just waiting to go to court for drug possession, then im going to try shrooms. Can anyone let me know how a mushroom trip is?


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Haha youve done e and coke before shrooms? A little interesting. 

Hmm mushroom trip, a 3 gram trip. Right after you eat the shrooms your stomach starts feeling a little funny or can start feeling harsher... this is called "gutrot". After about a half hour of being extremely anxious your vision will start slowing down and body will start "floating" a bit. After that colors become more vivid, people often see kaleidoscope vision or many colors when they close their eyes. Now what results in a bad trip is negativity, which can potentially be any type of thought that will send you off, or something that happens.

Depending on the mindset some individuals are very paranoid, some are more layed back. Youll experience racing thoughts, a funny feeling in your mouth, and who knows whatever else. I suggest if you do them, be in a safe environment. At home watching a POSITIVE movie, something like fear and loathing is quite hilarious. Personally, I like going outside for adventures, in calgary were lucky to have fish creek park nearby which is a stretch of river and forest. Its easy to find nice chill spots.

Also, dont do it alone for your first time, but dont have idiot friends with you. Last thing you need is a fuckhead of a friend to cause you a bad trip.


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

ya, i was with so people doing coke so they gave me a few rails, and me and a couple friends read up on e one night so we just desided to get some. so we just kept doing it. we were thinking of doing mushrooms at my friends house cause the cops are crazy about busting people with drugs here. would it be smart to have someone whos not on shrooms there?


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Having someone not on shrooms would be a great idea! As long as he doesnt fuck with you. If he starts just let him know nicely and he/she should stop. Yeah its good to chill out and have conversation. Where do you live?


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

alright, we were thinking his parents haha. but well see what happens. and i live in a small town in manitoba canada, in the past 2 weeks, cops got over $35,000 in just weed off the streets. fuckin pigs


----------



## YanTheMan (Nov 10, 2008)

Yeah small towns usually are riddled with drugs haha. Gotta hate the cops though for snagging weed off everyone. Well good luck man, trip but dont trip too hard. If your having a bad trip just stay positive and know its going to be over.

Sleepy time for me.


----------



## avenged1985 (Nov 3, 2009)

blink181 said:


> ok so how much is salvia?? and i've been considering to do shrooms if i've never took anything like acid or shrooms before should i buy 1/16 or 1/8? Shrooms are expensive


salvia where i am is 40$ a gram on the street and in the store. and when i did acid i took 2 stamps the first time, it was alright. shrooms here go for 5 to 10 a gram. I read some other places on the net and they said take maybe an 1/8 at most your first time


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

avenged1985 said:


> salvia where i am is 40$ a gram on the street and in the store. and when i did acid i took 2 stamps the first time, it was alright. shrooms here go for 5 to 10 a gram. I read some other places on the net and they said take maybe an 1/8 at most your first time


Yes. I would advise you take 2-3 grams at the most if you have never taken them. If its your first time you may as well dose low because you will have more opportunities to take them in the future. A low dose is a good way to find out how your body/mind can handle them.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2009)

I've had crazy Salvia trips I love em!

I felt like a I was super hero in a comic book one time. Haha was reall fun.


----------



## blink181 (Jul 27, 2009)

I finally tried salvia today it was 27$$ for a little vial of 15x and yeah weird trips but its gone fast


----------



## david_z (Dec 14, 2009)

i've heard mixed reviews on salvia. not sure about where to get it, since it's currently not a schedule-1 narco and I _think_ it's still legal to get via mail order here in MI. it's on my list, but kinda curious about it...


----------



## blink181 (Jul 27, 2009)

They sell it at some smoke shops and it is legal, so i guess you could buy it online


----------



## Irish2685 (Dec 27, 2009)

I've tried it, and to be honest, wasn't super impressed. I'd rather stick to some 'shrooms, and if I could get a hold of it some acid.


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

^ salvia has a notoriously difficult breakthrough. that's why reviews tend to be very mixed and very polarised from "_it dismantled my soul_" to "_nothing happened_".

alasdair


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2010)

The only hardcore trip I had from slavia was he first time I did it. I tried it few other times and just had that feeling of someone pulling on my jaw (once you do it you'll know what I'm talking about). I had a completely out of body experience the first tiem I did it. It was 20x. I wish I could get that everytime. I was in a completely different universe, but my bros said my eyes were still open. I've done acid and all that, but this was more intense but only lasted a few minutes. Only once it was more intense than 'cid.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2010)

I've tried it twice, kinda. The first time me and my friends were at a hookah lounge and they had it there and we had heard a few stories so we were like screw it why not. I got to be lucky and go first. We made a waterbottle bong and i ripped that thing 3 times super dense and just held it as long as i could. Before i let it out the room started tilting and its not that i felt like i sank, but everything else raised and was fuzzy and hard to make out. Than i just felt like i was spinning and looking "up" and everyone while they were pointing and laughing at me. Than it all fuzzed up and i came down. It lasted about 10 minutes but felt like 30 seconds to me. I got real hot and anxious and i just wanted to leave right than and there so we all went and got mcdonalds and went back.
The second time my friends and i were at the hookah lounge and some kids who tend to lie a lot were there and said some black stuff they had in a bag was salvia. They all went and hit it a few times and were acting goofy so i was like why not ill go again. I smoked basically 75% of what they had and i felt kinda weird like my arms were heavy for like 2 minutes than i was good. Pretty sure that wasnt salvia though.


----------



## stillz (Jan 5, 2010)

The first time I tried salvia it was really intense, like a taste of the infinite. It felt like my consciousness was expanding faster and faster, including nearby entities first, then ones I didn't recognize, until "I" was lost in the shuffle and wondered if I would ever get back to "normal," which I could barely remember. All I could see was a geometric fractal structure, my perspective always zooming out to reveal more. After a while, I recovered. I haven't had the courage to take another GB rip like that again, so subsequent trips were quite mild. It only lasted a few minutes, but it felt a lot longer.


----------



## Guest (Feb 5, 2010)

Salvia divinorum (popularly known by its genus name Salvia) is a psychoactive plant which can induce dissociative effects. The species name, Divinorum, was given because of its traditional use in divination and healing. I think there i no side effect using on this. I will try also.lolo


----------



## PaulyMolitor (Oct 29, 2009)

i bought it once, it completely fucked me up for a couple of minutes. I thought i was made out of styrofoam... no joking. anyways its perfectly safe and left my head a little cloudy for the rest of the night. Definitly not something that you should do in front of a lot of people. It makes the smoker look retarded.


----------



## Guest (Feb 23, 2010)

It is a lot of fun, but until you are comfortable with it, take it slow so you don;t have a bad trip and get turned off. You can experience some amazing things when you relax and do it right.
_____________
corporate gifts | promotional clothing | Promotional Products


----------



## Mr. Right (Sep 27, 2007)

Dmt........


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

dont be a puss, just be a yes man and do it. dont forget to jump up and down alot first, ya gotta get the sand out of your vagina.


----------



## Guest (Feb 28, 2010)

colortv said:


> well salvia's intended use is as incense right?> but im pretty sure almost everyone knows what we REALLY do with it. personally i think if your stupid enough to go out in public while tripping on salvia you deserved to get busted cus thats just stupid. thats asking to get into some form of trouble cus your soooooo gone that you have no idea what's happening around you.
> 
> on a side note any1 have some crazy stoner music? that 311 song amber is amazing, cottonmouth kings is good, and pink floyd are my all time fav's right now


It's not for chillin, but lets say your high as shit in the gym and you have to listen to something COMPLETELY animalistic....go with Lamb Of God, DevilDriver, and Parkway Drive. You will punch babies and kick small puppies.


----------



## Guest (Mar 20, 2010)

Man im flying mexican airlines right now


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

ANy of you guys in the San Fran Bay area?


----------

